# Rain



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Ffs!
Third weekend rain has stopped me taking the panigale out!, hence it's only done 150 miles from new.
Link to bike umbrellas anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Your skin is water proof :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

my village is surrounded by water [smiley=thumbsup.gif] so I cant even take myself out let alone anything else lol

J
xx


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Your skin is water proof :wink: :lol:


Ha

How you doing fella?
Still got the yellow Tt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes mate also got a qS now few shots here http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/
How's things with you what you driving now :?:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Roof down in the sun this morning, and yesterday. 

Can you do that in a QS? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rusk (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in the south west and it's been raining solidly for what feels like twenty five years.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yep very bored of the rain now......I want snow!

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> Ffs!
> Third weekend rain has stopped me taking the panigale out!, hence it's only done 150 miles from new.
> Link to bike umbrellas anyone?


Now, now, now. Should be great for the skid pan :lol: :lol:

Welcome back to the TTF. Where've you been?


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> yep very bored of the rain now......I want snow!
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Rain! I thought living in S.Wales all my life you would think I'd be used to it by now? but its rained here since the beginning of December and this morning we've had a number of heavy Hailstone showers where I believe the rest of the country is bathed in sunshine...Bloody climate


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

red3.2 said:


> Rain! I thought living in S.Wales all my life you would think I'd be used to it by now? but its rained here since the beginning of December and this morning we've had a number of heavy Hailstone showers where I believe the rest of the country is bathed in sunshine...Bloody climate


If it makes you feel any better it was raining here till about 10 mins ago. Prob going to rain again soon.

Rumour has it some bits of the west coast of Scotland haven't had a dry day since 1968. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ah yes the pangolin - my favourite animal...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> Ah yes the pangolin - my favourite animal...


Do you walk that, or ride it? Why can't you use it in the rain?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought rain would be a problem going out for walks. As for riding, it's not shown to scale - that's a giant hand - should be no problem saddling up and using the other sort of reigns :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> should be no problem saddling up and using the other sort of reigns :wink:


Now THAT'S how I'd like to arrive at the office...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a picture for you - although might I suggest a shirt for the office:


----------

